# Greedy Buck!



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I started increasing the food and tasty supplements as soon as I put my buck to two does, but it is the buck that rushes out to eat it! 
This doesn't really bother me, but he's going to be a chubster soon haha. And the does aren't that bothered with bread and milk mash, or porridge, or baked potato... or anything really. What else can I tempt them with so they produce chubby babies?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

You could try mealworms, scrambled eggs, and boiled chicken. My girls seem to like mealworms the best.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

They have dried mealworms, but aren't impressed with egg or chicken... Fussy little divas! I don't want to just give them lots of mealworms all the time cause a variety would be much better for them. I heard that crickets are more nutritious, but my mice don't seem to like them (my multis LOVE them though).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's my favorite treat for my nursing mother mice, and asfs, and as general rat treats.










http://shop.wbu.com/products/productdet ... 0.0?pp=12&


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo.... not dried but *roasted* mealworms. I shouldn't have skipped lunch, even I'm finding that stuff tempting =/


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I will admit, I am very tempted to try them sometimes. . .

They're soft like cookie dough, and smell like cookie dough and fruit. . . Mmmm. . .


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmm cookie dough and fruit...... My friend ate a dried mealworm once, she said it wasn't too bad...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're really tasty battered and deep fried!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Maddeh, I wouldn't feed them anything extra until the kittens actually arrive because if your does put too much weight on they will have difficulty kindling


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh ok, maybe they know that themselves since they're refusing extras so far lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm still using cream of wheat cooked with milk. all my mousies, with the exception of a couple, love it. Those that don't are getting dried bread soaked with milk. Some don't like scrambled egg...they get extra kibble, but I'm thinking of going over to mealworms one of these days.

I might try oatmeal cooked in with the cream of wheat tonight and see if that's as popular. I know I like it!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

High quality puppy food is a good treat as well. I use dog food as part of my diet, but for moms and young pups I give them high-quality puppy food as well. It's pretty cute to see them all grab a piece and run off with it in their mouth. :lol:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions  They get the occasional piece of dog food atm, but they don't seem that keen on that either haha. It's only a mixer biscuit though, so I might get some complete puppy food instead (my dog hates dry food but loves the mixer biscuits for some reason). 
I've never had cream of wheat, but might have a look for it. I will post what they've eaten/haven't eaten with the pictures of the babies once they are born


----------

